
Ask HN: Is IQ hereditary? - limeblack
I have been reading several different sites and there seems to be a consensus that IQ is at least partially hereditary.<p>There have been some studies that even suggest it is linked to the mothers IQ.<p>Is this a foolish assumption?
======
eesmith
You're likely not going to get anything better here than from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heritability_of_IQ](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heritability_of_IQ)
.

